# taking the pill when egg sharing



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

i have my appt to collect the pill and drugs ready for treatment on oct 12 but my period is due 1 oct so would i just start taking the pill straight away or would i have to wait till the start of next cycle, i'm very impatient lol, thanks for any advice sam.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

im guessing the cycle after.give them a ring.you could always go on pill before hand but it all depends on whats happeneing wth your recip.im guesiing youve had all the bloods and been okd and matched up??


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

They should tell you when to start. I was on the pill for 2 months at the start of this ES due to needing additional testing. You need to speak to them first though hun  

Sue


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

yes i have had all blood tests and was matched in july clinic very busy at ivf wales so taking some time for appts,  thanks for your answers but i think it will probably be november when i actually start.


----------

